# Reptilandia - Gran Canaria



## iguanajon (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi
Just got back from Gran Canaria and had a great time. Paricularly interesting to see the giant lizards (Gallotia).
One negative point - Reptilandia which was owned by Jim Pether has closed. Went all hte way to the norht of the island and nada...
Could find nothing on the web to say it had closed.
Anyone know why? What has happened to Jim?
Cheers


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

He closed a few years back now, moved location but still very active in reptile breeding.


----------

